# Commuting vs Riding?



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

What makes commuting on a bike so detrimental to the bike? I can't see the difference in riding a bike 5,000 miles a year in peak hour or riding a bike 5,000 miles a year just riding it on the weekends. 

I would have thought that mileage was mileage no matter how it happened. Besides the bike getting filthy and needing a bath every week it's not going through anything any quicker than my mates weekend only bikes. It still needs a chain at the same mileage, still gets the same mileage out of a tire..

Are the evils of commuting just a myth or is there some truth to the "you have to have a hack bike to commute...." statement.

Any thoughts.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

How often do you hit a pothole or get forced to jump a curb on a Saturday ride? How often on Saturdays do you ride in the rain, kicking up crud into your drive train and grinding your rims and brake pads down with grit? How often do you completely clean your chain? How often do you park your weekend bike outside?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

In my experience, the primary distinction between commuting and "riding" is that, with commuting, there is a lengthy stop over at work, but with both, you return from whence you came.

I have seen no ill effects on my bikes from commuting, although, they do get to sit next to me at work.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Big difference that I've seen is the day after day after day grind of commuting- 

Every day your bike is going say, 20 miles, versus one long ride on the weekend where your bike is going 100 miles.

Figure commuting is going to be on worse roads. Figure there will be more rain/grit/dirt commuting. Figure your commuter will be more exposed to getting scratched, dented and abused by others. 

Now figure that yer commuting bike sees very little down-time. Yer weekend racer bike goes out on saturday and sunday then has the rest of the week to get re-tuned, trued, lubed and cleaned.

Yer commuter gets beat up, put away wet and dirty and gets it's cables adjusted whenever there's a free moment. Wheels that go out of true, if it's not bad, might stay that way for a week or two. 

Commuters get whupped on.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

My commuter bike is hardly a beater bike. True, it endures some tougher roads, but it deserves the same cleaning and upkeep as my newer steeds. Who wants a catastrophic failure halfway to the office? 

Grab a beer or two and head into the garage after the kiddies go to sleep. Thirty minutes once per week is all it takes.

And sketchy dudes in the 200-count weekend ride can inflict substantial damage to your machine.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

My commuter rides in the rain & muck day in, day out while my roadie only sees the sun. We had an ice storm in December-January and the city sanded the streets. The sandy grime permeated every little nook & cranny and my wheels/brakes took a lot of wear & tear for weeks afterward. Even cleaning them daily you have to ride through it.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I ride my commuter every day. It's my only mode of transportation other than my road bike and cross bike.

For this reason, it's the best kept of all of my bikes. I enjoy working on my bikes and I do everything to them from the wheels up myself.

I run through my commuter once a week generally just to make sure everything is tight and in working order, wheels are true (36h Deep V's, these things have been totally true for a year now) and nothings cracked or falling apart. Once a month I'll generally do a drive train clean and a more thorough run through, cleaning and lubing everything. And it's about time (over a year now) that I do a full trar down and re-build.

It might be overkill, but I have a lot of fun working on my bike.

My road bike doesn't get nearly the same treatment. It's taken care of, but it's not ridden once or twice a week (maybe) and generally on nice roads free from traffic and unavoidable bumps, holes, glass, whatever. If I rode it as much and depended on it as much it'd get the same loving, but in terms of usage to work time it's pretty equal.

My commuter takes a pounding. When you're on a heavy traffic street at rush hour and people are flying past you you can't really swerve around potholes, glass, etc... sometimes you have to go over curbs. I carry a lot of stuff on my bike as well. It's built tough so that I don't have to be fragile with it and wory whether or not it's going to get me where I need to go. I don't abuse it by any means, but I'm not afraid to push the limits on it because it is a utilitarian bike built up to be kind of tank-ish.

My roadie is pretty with supple tires and complicated parts on it that I have to worry about. The commuter gets it done every day and doesn't complain at all.











joe


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

My commuter isn't a beater, it's a Gunnar Crosshairs with a campy drivetrain and a nice wheelset. It also has lights, fenders, racks, bags, etc for commuting. I don't necessarily want all that stuff on a weekend ride and I don't want to take it on and off a bike so I have separate bikes. My commuter usually has some heavy duty tires that tend to ride rough. I'm not really interested in doing 3-5 hours on those tires.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

For me the difference is in weather conditions & night riding. My entire 18 mi. commute to work in the AM is all done in the darkness regardless of time of year. Salt, cinders & crud on the road during the winter take their toll. My commuter i outfitted with fenders, lights, reflectors, etc that I wouldn't want on my race bike.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm also in the my-commuter-isn't-a-beater camp. My '06 Trek Portland is also the nicest bike I own. By any measure--hours, miles, number of rides--commuting and errands make up the bulk of my riding. It only makes sense to me that the bike that gets ridden most should be the better one.










Due to riding in the wet and the snow and salt, it needs more maintenance than my fair weather bike. So I maintain the hell out of it, and it treats me well in return. It also gets parked indoors everywhere.

And maybe it's that we have better drivers around here, or maybe my riding style is conservative, but I've never had to jump a curb.


----------



## justsomeotherdude (Jun 1, 2004)

Hagakure said:


> What makes commuting on a bike so detrimental to the bike? I can't see the difference in riding a bike 5,000 miles a year in peak hour or riding a bike 5,000 miles a year just riding it on the weekends.
> 
> I would have thought that mileage was mileage no matter how it happened. Besides the bike getting filthy and needing a bath every week it's not going through anything any quicker than my mates weekend only bikes. It still needs a chain at the same mileage, still gets the same mileage out of a tire..
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy that statement. I went for 2 years without driving my car and did absolutely everything from racing to getting groceries on my bike in every kind of weather. I can understand it only if you are taking about riding it in rain, snow and sun if you don't take care of your bike. If you are like myself and had to ride in the rain to work and back then you wipe everything down well and lube up your cable housing and chain so they don't start to rust. My bike has over 18,000 miles on it now and while I have had to replace things like chains, cables, 1 cassette, hub bearings and the occasional spoke, I see that as normal maintenance that will be needed on any bike even if you ride it enough.

I do however, feel that racing takes it's toll on bikes faster than anything. Working at a shop, I've seen hardcore racers needing new chains in less miles than people that use their bike for commuting only.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's my commuter:









I've gone through a chain - well replaced it at any case.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I ride my commuter more often than my other bikes, but I wouldn't say it takes any more abuse. However, I don't ride much in the rain if I can help it. Rain will take its toll on a bike, fenders or not. The roads are also pretty good on my commute route, in fact there are probably fewer potholes than on the country roads we ride on the weekends. I carry more weight on my commuter bike, but that doesn't seem to have made any difference. Eg, I haven't had any more problems with the wheels on my commuter. My other road bikes don't get ridden as often, but go on much longer rides.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Hagakure said:


> What makes commuting on a bike so detrimental to the bike?


Just curious... Why do you think commuting is detrimental to a bike?!


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

wipeout said:


> Just curious... Why do you think commuting is detrimental to a bike?!


I don't. I just had this particular conversation about 8 times recently as was looking for more than 2 opinions on the matter.

I don't see how riding a bike can be any more harmful to a bike than the act itself.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

My commuter gets locked up in many different places in an urban area and an older bike is less of a theft target. Ideally I have an even worse bike for locking in high theft areas where people will unbolt stuff from your bike. Also the commuter bike spends significant time outside, in the rain, and at crowded bike racks where it gets knocked around.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Potholes, broken glass, lots of stops and starts . . .

I am not of the school of thought that you should used a beater for commuting. If you have a safe place to store you bike during the work day (as I do), you should have a decent bike for commuting. You really do not want to have a mechanical problem in the dark on a cold ride home. But, if you commute regularly, you need to have a bike that is suited for the conditions of your commute. If my commute only covered the first half of the way between my house and the office, I would have no need for a different bike. But, the last half is full of potholes, broken glass, gravel, etc. After lots of flat tires and a broken spoke on my road bike, I decided that I needed something more sturdy for the commute. Also, my commuter has lights on it. Back in the day when I had only one bike, I would take the light off of it when I wanted to do a long ride in the country. Now, the light can stay on the commuter. Finally, if I ride my road bike on the weekend and it gets wet or dirty, I have the time and inclination to deal with it as soon as I get home. If the commuter gets wet or dirty, I usually do not feel like dealing with it at the end of a long work day.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Hagakure said:


> Here's my commuter:
> 
> I've gone through a chain - well replaced it at any case.


I don't see any lights, reflectors, or bells. How do you ride at night or in traffic? I wonder how long that would stay U - locked to a pole here in Portland? :cryin: That's a great looking go-fast road bike, but I wouldn't want to commute on it.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

My commuter is my road bike ... and it doesn't seem to know the difference between weekend rides the the daily slog.

I don't abuse it, either way. Potholes are not a problem on my commute.

I keep all the lights on my helmet (except for one SuperFlash on the seatpost), to keep it looking roadie.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

brucew said:


> I'm also in the my-commuter-isn't-a-beater camp. My '06 Trek Portland is also the nicest bike I own. By any measure--hours, miles, number of rides--commuting and errands make up the bulk of my riding. It only makes sense to me that the bike that gets ridden most should be the better one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike Bruce. Yeah, my commuter is no junker either. In fact it's all chorus. BTW, i that rear stem long enough to get a pump on?


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

superjohnny said:


> I don't see any lights, reflectors, or bells. How do you ride at night or in traffic? I wonder how long that would stay U - locked to a pole here in Portland? :cryin: That's a great looking go-fast road bike, but I wouldn't want to commute on it.


I don't ride it in the Dark. I have lights on my helmet. I think it'd stay U - locked for about .000021 of a second anywhere. The commute for me is not the smoothest of tarmac but it's not potholed, there's only 6 traffic lights in the 20 something miles to work, mostly MUT. I get to park it on my floor at work, so it's inside. BTW there is a bell on it, it's small, but it's there.

Still, this isn't about my ride, it's about commuting vs the act of riding the thing. So really, as it's doesn't snow here, rarely rains, doesn't get 'cold' has reasonable daylight hours, commuting vs the actual act of riding makes little difference _unless_ 1 or 2 hours a week in maintenance isn't undertaken.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

you choose when and usually where you ride

you do not choose when you commute and usually the route is dictated by factors which don't interfere with a ride

you probably keep your riding bike cleaner than a commuter - the commuter is more likely to be left alone after a ride home in the wet - sometimes for weeks of wet rides home (unless you are anal and don't have children)

your commuter need not be a beater but, unless your route is different than mine, it'll need tougher tyres than a dedicated road bike and will normally be carrying weight of more gear

I've been doing 3k-4k commuting miles per year for 12 years

how long have you been commuting on your Look, where you are commuting, are you commuting in all weather, are you carrying extra weight on it?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Nice bike Bruce. Yeah, my commuter is no junker either. In fact it's all chorus. BTW, is that rear stem long enough to get a pump on?


Thanks. And the valve stem? Just barely. I hate the big ugly one on the front, but the darned tire just won't go flat.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

M.J. said:


> how long have you been commuting on your Look, where you are commuting, are you commuting in all weather, are you carrying extra weight on it?


A few months. No extra weight, not in the rain, or snow. There isn't any rain or snow here. There is rain, but usually if it's raining in the morning, it's raining all day so I just don't ride in the rain.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

Hagakure said:


> A few months. No extra weight, not in the rain, or snow. There isn't any rain or snow here. There is rain, but usually if it's raining in the morning, it's raining all day so I just don't ride in the rain.


nice - but it sounds like your commute is more like one of my rides


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

M.J. said:


> nice - but it sounds like your commute is more like one of my rides


It's 25 mile of pleasure.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

I am fortunate that my commute is not overly demanding, and I ride the same bike for commuting and recreational riding. Everybody's commute is so completely different, that everybody's ideal commuting bicycle is equally completely different. If you have a 20 mile commute over hilly terrain, you probably wouldn't want to ride a beater fixie. But if you're riding 2-3 miles through cruddy, slushy streets that are hell on drivetrains and than locking it outside in a bad neighborhood, that beater fixie would be just the right tool. The examples are endless.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I commute on both my cross bike and 29er. Too broke for a dedicated commuting bike right now, though in the off season the cross bike gets fenders.

Those bikes both take a beating during recreational activities. They also take a beating on the commute, because I like riding, and try to have fun on the way to work.

Yesterday and today I rode the 29er and jumped off of frozen solid snowbanks. It was fun. I like riding. I like commuting. Replacing parts is a consequence of having fun. I can live with that.

I've never had to jump a curb, but the best part of my commute is a triple set of railroad tracks that I can hop over one at a time if I get it down right.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I commute as if it’s a race. Really works on the sprinting and endurance for sure. 17.5-18 miles in 43 minutes is my record so far (prohibited by lights/stopsigns) on my roadbike, however last week I managed 46 minutes on my mountainbike.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

If I had to go back to my old 17+ mile commute, where I could keep my bike in my office (or in a bike locker, like I had once) and it was 95% MUT, I'd ride my regular roadie most of the time. But now that I ride streets and leave it in a bike rack in a parking garage all day, I want something less valuable sitting out. Plus, I want to leave full fenders on it and no, I don't clean my commuter every week. Maybe once a month, or not. That's why I went with a single speed. I just don't have the time to maintain my commuter. And when I want to do a nice long weekend ride, I don't want to have to clean and tune it before the ride (although I usually have to dust it off because it gets so little use).


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Hagakure said:


> I don't. I just had this particular conversation about 8 times recently as was looking for more than 2 opinions on the matter.
> 
> I don't see how riding a bike can be any more harmful to a bike than the act itself.


Me neither. There are valid reason for having a separate commuter bike (leaving it locked up outside, winter riding, etc) but haven't seen any yet that make "commuter miles" different than "regular biking miles" as long as you aren't riding in the winter where it snows.


----------

